# Kette spannen Cannondale Bad Boy 8 Ultra



## Baighen (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte bei meinem Cannondale Bad Boy 8 Ultra die Kette über das Exzenter-Tretlager spannen.
Dort ist eine Inbus-Schraube angebracht. Also lockere ich diese, und versuche, dass Lager zu drehen. Da dreht sich allerdings überhaupt nix.
Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder Spezielwerkzeug verwenden?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2008)

du musst das lager lösen ... schraube lockern inbus reinstecken und vorsichtig  drauf einprügeln. (mit hammer) bis es locker ist. und dann am besten mit so nem stiftschlüssel spannen.

wie froh bin ich das mir dieses bike geklaut wurde ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baighen (12. Juni 2008)

Humm...is mir noch nich ganz klar jetzt...
Also Inbus-Schraube lösen. Und wo hau ich dann rauf? Auf die lockere Inbus-Schraube? Und dann das ganze mit nem Stiftschlüssel auf Spannung hebeln oder wie?
Wie, gibt's denn noch n besseres Bike als dieses?


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2008)

Baighen schrieb:


> Humm...is mir noch nich ganz klar jetzt...
> Also Inbus-Schraube lösen. Und wo hau ich dann rauf? Auf die lockere Inbus-Schraube? Und dann das ganze mit nem Stiftschlüssel auf Spannung hebeln oder wie?
> Wie, gibt's denn noch n besseres Bike als dieses?



Ich nehme an, das ist ein Bushnell- EBB (arbeitet mit Konen, die sich im Gehäuse verkeilen), dann musst Du auf die gelöseten Schrauben schlagen, um die Konen zu lösen.


----------



## Baighen (12. Juni 2008)

Na gut, dann werd ich's mal versuchen und mein Bike kaputt hauen


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2008)

jupp das ebb sind aber anders aus. aber du muss auf die gelöste schraube schlagen. ohne innenverlegte züge und mit nem kettenspanner statt nen ebb wäre das bike geiler


----------



## luckynumbslev77 (24. September 2009)

habe beim googeln diesen Beitrag entdeckt..muß bei meinem BB8 auch die Kette nach Ritzelwechsel spannen und suche nun nach handfesten Tips zum SELBERBASTELN.....

WER KANN MIR HIER NOCHMA DETAILIERT HELFEN!!??


----------



## Copilot19 (30. Oktober 2009)

luckynumbslev77 schrieb:


> habe beim googeln diesen Beitrag entdeckt..muß bei meinem BB8 auch die Kette nach Ritzelwechsel spannen und suche nun nach handfesten Tips zum SELBERBASTELN.....
> 
> WER KANN MIR HIER NOCHMA DETAILIERT HELFEN!!??














Ansonsten die Anleitung (auf Englisch) von der Cannondale Homepage runterladen. Siehe:

http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_..._double_wedge_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf


----------



## probschdi (13. April 2010)

wo gibt es denn das werkzeug zum drehen des exzenters, oder is das ein eingenbau?


----------



## Rhombus (13. April 2010)

Das braucht man nicht! Wenn man die Konen gelöst hat, hat man zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder dreht man das Lager mit einem Flex-Schlüssel oder Du drehst den Inbus-Schlüssel bis an die Kurbel und hebelst dann damit das Lager in die richtige Richtung.

Die zweite Variante ist wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## probschdi (13. April 2010)

dann werd ich das mal probieren, obwohl es mir etwas widerstrebt, mit nem gummihammer am bike rummzuhämmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2010)

du musst den inbus locker klopfen das der schlitten sich bewegen kann. dann kannste das auch mit hand drehen.


----------

